# Guerilla Marketing - ie) Aqua Teen Hunger Force



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Anyone ever think of doing something like this for their t-shirt label? 
Without the bomb scare that is...

YouTube - Boston graffiti scare: Interference Inc. on local news with

A friend and I used to leave post cards we had drawn in the card racks, and in books in Chapter's. Someone who worked there happened to know me, and said that the whole staff was curious as to who kept leaving them. 

Young and nerdy...art school punks.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Bueller....



Bueller?

anyone?
anyone?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess no one has ever thought of it before!


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

mrad said:


> I guess no one has ever thought of it before!


I guess I really know how to clear a room


----------



## Headhoncho (Jan 17, 2007)

Call local papers and "suggest a story".

If your story is _worth_ printing, free press.

-jm


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Headhoncho said:


> Call local papers and "suggest a story".
> 
> If your story is _worth_ printing, free press.
> 
> -jm


Not really the guerilla marketing I was thinking. HAs anyone devised any publicity stunts, subtle marketing ploys, etc.? Like the Interference Inc. guys?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Kent,

Why not slap some stickers over those ads they have on the bus ceilings. Maybe the B-Line? Nice captive audience.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

There is a line between advertising and littering/graffiti.

And the creepy-mechanical-box thing has been done several times before, and with the same OMFG IT'S A BOMB! response.

I think it was the Body Shop that covered London in chalk art a few years ago...until it was reaslised that the chalk they used wouldn't wash off, and they were fined an enormous amount to have it removed.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Years ago, some guys in art school baked cookies in the shapes of swear words. They packaged them up and put them on the shelves at Safeway. 
Customers were a bit surprised to see them in the baking section at the local supermarket... 

The media was all over it, and everyone had a good larf about it.


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, i am from boston and i made a few of these shirts and posted them on Ebay...I sold a few, but it was more or less just funny for me to wear out...haha


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

look at clothing companies like Zoo York and Ecko.
both started by urban art and graffiti and transfered 
onto a teeshirt. now they celebrate successful companies that started thanks to 'guerilla marketing'


----------

